# Doctors freeze guy’s head



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's gonna hurt in the morning.

http://www.news.com.au/technology/d...l-saves-his-life/story-e6frfro0-1225906616620


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My boss has never had a brain injury and he still can't multitask


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*skull*

Gives a new meaning to "Brain Freeze"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

He's gonna wish he was dead living with that head injury..what kinda boob doesn't wear a helmet while going 60 mph?


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i feel sorry for that guy- i dont know what's worse: walking around with that or dieing...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now all his Halloween masks are gonna fit funny unless he puts some bubble wrap in the depressions to fill it in a bit. Or maybe some sculpey....just kidding. That would be horrible to go through something like that.


----------

